
Inko (a gradually-typed object-oriented programming language) 0.4.0 released - YorickPeterse
https://inko-lang.org/news/inko-0-4-0-released/
======
YorickPeterse
Due to the length limit of HN titles, here is a short summary of what Inko is
about:

Inko is an object-oriented, gradually-typed, safe programming language that
lets you write concurrent programs, and is inspired by languages such as
Smalltalk, Erlang, and Rust. For more information, please take a look at the
website: [https://inko-lang.org/](https://inko-lang.org/)

